# Nativity poo



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I was checking back through some photos on the camera and found these of Kiki a couple of weeks agao - check the shaved patch on her leg from being spayed the week before!
She was having a mad half hour and had stolen the blanket from Inzi the collie's bed...
The first pic my daughter had wrapped her in the blanket, but the others Kiki had styled herself!!
Anyway we thought she would be a brilliant shepherd in the nativity play....
Anybody else prepared to nominate their poo for a role in the play?


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh Marzi, Kiki looks so sweet! If the blanket had been blue, she could have been Mary!

Meadow has a bed the same as the one in the background of your photo, and her latest game is turning it upside down and haring around in it like a manic turtle - I guess she could be a visitor to the manger


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah she makes a lovely Shepherd 

Obi could be an Angel in your nativity story:


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Aaahh, angelic Obi!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

A Kiki looks gorgeous, what a beautiful face. 

Love that photo of Obi... Look at those big eyes, think he's quite like Nanci's Sami in that photo.

xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So cute. Can Millie be baby Jesus ? I know its not really a manger, but sort of with a lot of imagination. This is Millie as a 14 week old puppy. She'll be 2yrs in January !










Alas I don't have a photo of her with a crown on, so can't be one of the Kings.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love angelic Obi - he needs wings (or redbull?!!)
And Millie in her basket manger makes a wonderful baby Jesus!!
And no nativity scene would be complete without manic tortoise Meadow...
Mairi - we need Molly in blue to be Mary - c'mon get in dressing up mood...
Dudley, Nacho and Archie might make wonderful kings and Jasper,with his welcome door mat could be the inn keeper?!
I'm missing work and sorting out the Nativity play with 40 odd preschool children...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

That's a lot of characters in a natively play. Do you have to find daft roles for some of them. ?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't know who Jake could be but I LOVE this!!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww so sweet! Jasper won't stay still long enough to be anything! May be next year  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> That's a lot of characters in a natively play. Do you have to find daft roles for some of them. ?


Oh absolutely! 
And when all else fails there are always hosts of angels and flocks of sheep!! And of course you need a donkey and camels, the odd ox etc etc.
And incentives to keep them all in roughly the right place!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I heard on the radio about a boy who was the manger ! He had to lean over with a baby Jesus strapped to his back


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Your all gorgeous!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The Lobster!! there is a lobster in the nativity, right!!!! oh I don't know - anything that is meant to charge onto the stage and jump onto everything I guess - Wise man?!! not what comes to mind when I think of Dudley! but i'm sure he would look lovely in a crown and robes. Maybe a shepherd, he would certainly have a lovely time trying to round up the sheep.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> The Lobster!! there is a lobster in the nativity, right!!!! oh I don't know - anything that is meant to charge onto the stage and jump onto everything I guess - Wise man?!! not what comes to mind when I think of Dudley! but i'm sure he would look lovely in a crown and robes. Maybe a shepherd, he would certainly have a lovely time trying to round up the sheep.


Another Love Actually fan?!!


----------

